# New guy from Niagara



## AntCaps (Mar 14, 2018)

Hey everyone,
My name is Anthony Caputo, Im mostly interested in knife making but have a general interest in metal work and making in general.
Ill post some of what ive been busy with recently.
(just to be clear the main bevels of any big blades i post were ground by a fellow names Will Nease i designed and am finishing them)












I also do alot of drawing in autocad of blades in my spare time


----------



## Janger (Mar 15, 2018)

Welcome! Great knives! What steel grade do you use and how do you cut them out?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 15, 2018)

Bloody beautiful.


----------



## AntCaps (Mar 16, 2018)

Thanks guys,
The blades i posted are all 80CRV2 I used AutoCad to draw them out and a local waterjet place to cut them out. I like waterjet because i cant afford to do many projects and with waterjet i can get maximum yield out of each piece.


----------



## Janger (Mar 16, 2018)

Water jet again... see we need to buy a group water jet...


----------



## Janger (Mar 16, 2018)

Do you heat treat them? I’m not familiar with that grade.


----------



## Janger (Mar 16, 2018)

https://www.knifemaker.ca 
They have the steel 80crv2 and they are in Sundre AB!


----------



## AntCaps (Mar 16, 2018)

Its alot like 5160 but a little tougher. I usually buy my steel from new jersey steel baron, they sell larger slabs and im close enough to the border that i can pick it up from a warehouse instead of paying for shipping here. I dont heat treat it myself i use a local place for the smaller stuff, the sword was treated by James Helm he actually won forged in fire.


----------



## RobinHood (Mar 17, 2018)

Very, very nice!


----------



## AntCaps (Mar 19, 2018)

thanks Robinhood


----------

